# Finished up this 40 ford del today I call it Rootbeerist



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

I finished this up today I raised the front end a







little ,added bare metal foil,painted the white walls,added a roll bar was a fun build


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Cool - looks fun


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Root Beer is my favorite type of beer, since I quit drinking many, many moons ago. Very Nice color choice. It suits this build well!!!.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool dude!I'm working on one now and it is a great body style!


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

philo426 said:


> Cool dude!I'm working on one now and it is a great body style!



Thank you Philo426 they are pretty cool


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

vypurr59 said:


> Root Beer is my favorite type of beer, since I quit drinking many, many moons ago. Very Nice color choice. It suits this build well!!!.



Thank you Vypurr59 cant beat a rootbeer lol


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

scottnkat said:


> Cool - looks fun



Thank you Scottnkat


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great Looking Build !!! I can see why you call it the rootbeerist :thumbsup:
I think it would compliment the old delivery truck to have an old A&W Rootbeer logo on the side.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------

